# Update: 2 tame Pidg found in Westboro MA



## Mrsboz99 (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I posted 2 weeks ago on two pretty tame pidgeons that suddenly appeared at my workplace in Westboro, MA. One is all white with dark eyes and the other is dark grey. Both of them seem larger than other pigeons I've seen, and they are pretty friendly and sweet. Won't let us touch them but they'll get pretty close.

Just wanted to say that they are still here and seem to be doing well. We've kept fresh water and food out for them and have been trying to find them a safer home (lots of hawks around here). If anyone knows of any reputable, safe havens for them in the state, I'd love to hear about them. I'm attaching some pics of them. The first one has both of them sitting on the trailer roof and the other one is a great closeup that a coworker took for me.

Any thoughts on what kind of pidgeons they are?
-Tara

ps - right after I posted this they came down for a snack and a drink so I got some better pictures (one of just the white one and a replacement of the one showing both of them)


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

they maby king pigeons. they are generaly twice the size of normal birds. when they are picking up the little pebbles and things like that on the path. you can order some grit over the internet. just go to a serch engine and type in "pigeon supplies". good luck, chris


----------



## igep (Aug 13, 2008)

*Interested in your pigeons*

Hi Tara:

I live in Marshfield (South of Boston). I would be interested in your pigeons. I had several whites and one black with white tipped wings that I raised but they have disappeared. I think my black and white (I believe he was a Tippler) has found a mate in my town. He brought her back once to visit but I guess she decided on settling somewhere else. Are you still looking for homes for these two?

peg


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Please note that this was originally posted in 2004. I hope that they would have been placed by now.

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hillybean said:


> Please note that this was originally posted in 2004. I hope that they would have been placed by now.
> 
> -Hilly


Eggcellent point, Hilly! Thank you! 

Terry


----------

